# China's Church During the Olympics



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 23, 2008)

globeandmail.com: It's been a brutal Olympics for Chinese Christians (August 21, 2008)


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 23, 2008)

I found this in the article. This is scary *"and ensuring that all teaching is "compatible with socialism."*

The State Church in China is officially compromised and syncrestic.


----------



## Seb (Aug 23, 2008)

The Church in China appears to still be in a bad place, and they have a long road ahead. 

But Praise God! I saw a lot of hope in the article.

The long term future of the Church in China looks promising.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 23, 2008)

Seb said:


> The Church in China appears to still be in a bad place, and they have a long road ahead.
> 
> But Praise God! I saw a lot of hope in the article.
> 
> The long term future of the Church in China looks promising.



I agree Brother! At the rate that our country is moving toward socialism, in a few years it may be in our best intrest to move over there.


----------

